# Sneeze Guard/Cab Divider



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone is driving right now ?

Can you show off you sneeze guard/cab divider.

I am thinking of driving again, and I would like some ideas to make mine. Thanks


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....or buy one.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

SHalester said:


> .....or buy one.


Where and which ones ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Order this yesterday. My other gig supplied one free, but it is a POS and won't install correctly (tape no sticky to anything).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Order this yesterday. My other gig supplied one free, but it is a POS and won't install correctly (tape no sticky to anything).
> View attachment 492745


That one looks pretty good and would also protect you from getting attacked


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Anyone is driving right now ?
> 
> Can you show off you sneeze guard/cab divider.
> 
> I am thinking of driving again, and I would like some ideas to make mine. Thanks


My free one from lyft arrived. I will not be using the velcro attachment, I am making a metal bracket instead. Will be modifying it a little, because my XL has no rear AC, and I still want to be able to adjust the front seats.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> That one looks pretty good and would also protect you from getting attacked


Actually, that is the main reason I want mine.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Order this yesterday. My other gig supplied one free, but it is a POS and won't install correctly (tape no sticky to anything).
> View attachment 492745


I just ordered that one on Amazon for $35


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

I already have one separating the rear from the front, but I am looking for something between the driver's seat and front passenger seat. Does anyone have a lead on something like this?


----------

